# Ferret Treats?



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys! So I went to Petsmart to get some new mealies and the employee there suggested ferret treats. Since they were $3 and a quick check of ingredients (chicken, chicken liver, chicken meal, wheat flour, glycerin, are the first and the last is rosemary extract) and the protein was 24% with a 9% crude fat content they seemed ok to me, but I wanted to check with yall. Think its ok?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sound pretty decent to me!  Better than a lot of ferret treats - seems like a lot of them are just crap for any animal, much less ferrets, since they're obligate carnivores & shouldn't even get most of that stuff. :roll: There's some brands of cat treats that I think are good as well, if you want treats that are okay to hide around the cage, or just something that's easier to grab than fresh food. Natural Balance, Wellness, Innova, and Zukes all have good cat treats, if you're interested in looking at some more things.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Well the breeder gave me cat treats with him but he never really liked him. I tried to give him a piece of the treat and a mealworm and he wanted neither of them. It could be that I had just given him his meds. But lately he hasnt wanted mealies at all, so I thought I'd try new treats.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good idea! Hope he gives them a try.


----------

